# Help please



## D.s.a (May 24, 2011)

Hello I'd like some help with my results
I had hypothyroidisim for over 10 years now, but it was stable and never had any problem since I started taking the meds, I've been taking 100mcg
Then 18 months ago. Gave birth to my child and my thyroid kept going worse
I've been diagnosed with an inflammation of the thyroid that makes my thyroid unstable and increased my dose to 200mcg! Which seems too much even for my doctor, now I had this test and i guess it shows some hyperthyroidism , am I right?

TSH: 0.02 mIU/mL. (0.27-4.2)

Free T4: 22.0 pmol/L (12-22)
17.09 ng/L. (9.3-17.1)

Free T3: 4.660 pmol/L (2.8-7.1)
3.03 ng/L (1.823-4.622)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

While your Free T3 isn't high, your Free T4 and your TSH indicate slightly hyperthyroid to me.

Not knowing your size and activity level, 200 mcg seems like a high dose for a female who still has a thyroid...but our bodies do process differently, so it may not be overly high for you.

How do you feel? Any symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

D.s.a said:


> Hello I'd like some help with my results
> I had hypothyroidisim for over 10 years now, but it was stable and never had any problem since I started taking the meds, I've been taking 100mcg
> Then 18 months ago. Gave birth to my child and my thyroid kept going worse
> I've been diagnosed with an inflammation of the thyroid that makes my thyroid unstable and increased my dose to 200mcg! Which seems too much even for my doctor, now I had this test and i guess it shows some hyperthyroidism , am I right?
> ...


Free T3 does not seem out of bounds. It could be that you are not converting and that is why the FT4 is so high. TSH is low but that is not really a good indicator.

Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid? Has Doc run rT3 (reverse T3) and have you had any antibodies' tests done?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## D.s.a (May 24, 2011)

Octavia said:


> While your Free T3 isn't high, your Free T4 and your TSH indicate slightly hyperthyroid to me.
> 
> Not knowing your size and activity level, 200 mcg seems like a high dose for a female who still has a thyroid...but our bodies do process differently, so it may not be overly high for you.
> 
> How do you feel? Any symptoms?


Yes , so did the doctor said about the dosage back then, but my tests were showing me as hypo, that's why she said it's a post-partum inflammation 
I felt good for a while when taking 200mcg, but recently my symptoms r back 
I'm tired all the time,emotional,gained some weight then it just stopped

And when I see the recent results which shows me as hyper it really surprise me

Thank you for your reply


----------



## D.s.a (May 24, 2011)

Andros said:


> Free T3 does not seem out of bounds. It could be that you are not converting and that is why the FT4 is so high. TSH is low but that is not really a good indicator.
> 
> Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid? Has Doc run rT3 (reverse T3) and have you had any antibodies' tests done?
> 
> ...


No , i did none of these tests you've mentioned, but I'm going to bring it up next time I see the doctor

I think he'll reduce my dosage, but ill insist on doing the tests
Better safe than sorry
Thanks for the links and reply


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

D.s.a said:


> No , i did none of these tests you've mentioned, but I'm going to bring it up next time I see the doctor
> 
> I think he'll reduce my dosage, but ill insist on doing the tests
> Better safe than sorry
> Thanks for the links and reply


You are darn right about the "Better safe than sorry part!"

An ultra-sound would be a very good idea as well.

Let us know!


----------

